# Water purification



## Bellair (May 13, 2013)

We obtain our water from either dockside or by watermaker. What is the easiest way to purify the water for drinking? Considering UV system but concerned about the power demand.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

go to an RV store ask about in line purification filters. Stick one in your tank feed and one on your sink faucet feed. They are also available in some Walmarts, Home depot, and Lowes. Make sure to buy a bunch of extra cartridges.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Bellair said:


> We obtain our water from either dockside or by watermaker. What is the easiest way to purify the water for drinking? Considering UV system but concerned about the power demand.


Keep it simple.

Shock your system in the spring. I pour about a half cup of chlorine bleach in each tank, fill them with fresh water, pump them dry, then repeat with fresh water again. The first time you do this make sure you take the screens out of your faucets as you'll loosen up a lot of gunk.

All water going into my tanks or into my dockside water hookup goes through a ShurFlo filter with a hose attachment. They cost about $25 at the Camping World or $45 at WM. Replace it each spring when you commission the boat. When I fill the tanks I drop in a capfull of bleach in each tank (2 tanks, 50 gals total).

With this approach the water always tastes and smells good and we've never had any problems with contamination.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

A watermaker should provide perfectly good drinking water with no further filtering necessary.

Water from a dock is entirely dependent on the quality of the water. I also use one of coconut shell carbon filters, but they are really only good for removing things like chlorine or other bad tastes. They are nearly useless on bacteria, for example. That is not a concern for us, as our dock is supplied by municipally treated water. I'm more interested in getting the chlorine out. Still, we don't drink it, we only cook with it or shower and brush teeth.

If you're really concerned about bacteria, you can buy tablet to disinfect it, which I really dislike doing. You can also get a separate water filter pump, where you can purify the water that you intend to drink, rather than everything in the tank. These are sold in camping stores so that hikers can filter drinking water out of a dirty puddle. I've done it!


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Water Filter FAQ - Questions About Berkey Water Filters


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Minnewaska said:


> Water from a dock is entirely dependent on the quality of the water. I also use one of coconut shell carbon filters, but they are really only good for removing things like chlorine or other bad tastes. They are nearly useless on bacteria, for example. That is not a concern for us, as our dock is supplied by municipally treated water. I'm more interested in getting the chlorine out. Still, we don't drink it, we only cook with it or shower and brush teeth.


Minne you got me thinking so I checked the ShurFlo site. They claim the filters Inhibit bacteria and Purifies Water filtering to 5 microns. These come with hose threads so they're definitely designed for city water, probably not up to travel out in the boonies; so far we've only been as far as the Chesapeake with ours. Not exactly exotic travel. :laugher



Minnewaska said:


> Still, we don't drink it, we only cook with it or shower and brush teeth.


+1


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sure 5 microns will catch some, but I believe is takes 0.1 microns to be highly effective for bacteria, but still ineffective at viruses. I think you have to get to 0.01 microns for viruses. The pumps/filters that do this don't push high volume.

Still, I also use the Shurflo, as I'm not that concerned over this. I would feel differently cruising in a third world country.

I wonder if those water treatment additives will kill bugs. They smell like chlorine to me. They do not say they will, so must not.


----------



## Bellair (May 13, 2013)

Our main concern is not odour or taste as that has not been a problem We are concerned about contamination from bacterial,viral and other organisms from water sources which may not be adequately treated.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Bellair said:


> Our main concern is not odour or taste as that has not been a problem We are concerned about contamination from *bacterial,viral and other organisms* from water sources which may not be adequately treated.


Water Filter FAQ - Questions About Berkey Water Filters


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

You can get one of the backpacking water filters I mentioned above to get the living creatures that are most common in giving you intenstinal issues and most bacteria. If you really want to get down through the viral spectrum, you probably needed to chlorinate, which is very bad for your tank, or drop other chemical purifiers.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Sounds like another excuse to wash in water but drink beer ( grin). On more serious note. being politically incorrect carry bottle water for drinking when ever in area concerned about purity. Next pass on the boat is to put in reverse osmosis when the kitty goes back up. Still use filters on in and out.At least take out particulate matter.


----------



## onestepcsy37 (Jan 13, 2008)

i clean the water tanks every year with a heavy dose of chlorine and a brush (very good access to the inside). i add a bit of chlorine to the tank whenever i take on water. i also have a rec vehicle type filter between the water pump and the faucets. cost about $20 at any rv place - also seen them at walmart. 

but the admiral still prefers bottled water. so for drinking purposes, there's bottled water stored all over the damned place.

otoh, if you are truly concerned about the purity of your water, there is only one method that is capable of producing it; steam distillation. suprisingly, there are some reasonably priced units available that will make one or two gallons at a time, either on your stovetop or 110 ac. google around if you're interested...


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

The coconut carbon is a necessary evil that causes as many problems as it solves in that its a bit of a bacteria breeding bed 

Officially are final microbial filters at work are .2 micron 


To be really clean we go 5 micron string filter/ coconut carbon bed/5 micron string filter to remove carbon fines /stuff that does not matter/ ABSOLUTE 5 micron filters/ABSOLUTE.2 micron filters 



Of great interest right now is the units like camelbak portable UV unit for camping Treats 80 cycles or 16 gallons with each charge


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Still think it makes sense as consumables are used up by volume to filter at 5-10microns going in but filter differentially going out. Needs for wash/rinse/cooking and potable water are all different. One can make the case for a variation of a "day tank" like the big boats do for fuel. Personally filter to 5microns. While coastal ( this year) will use bottled water and look into the camping devices. Next year (if funds) allow will add reverse osmosis for potable water. My tanks are GRP with a epoxy liner. Will be rinsed with clean water and baking soda. then rinsed again with just fresh. then periodically bleach shock and rinsed. need to run through all tubing and faucets to get fresh tasting water.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Add chlorine to your water. No more than 4mg/l. Filters are good for taking particualte matter out of the water, but that doesn't strain out the little critters. By the way, tap water in the US is treated with cholire.

Water Quality and Health Council - Drinking Water Chlorination, Water Disinfection, and Safe Water


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

On the hard we're on a well. No Chlorine. Filter system. Lawns/shower/toilets etc. filtered to one degree. all in house faucets UV and fine filtered. Stomach has very low pH. Don't use chlorine in system. Back flush periodically. Haven't got sick yet. Salt pellets cheap. filters more money and less flow as finest goes up. Would like to approximate on the boat.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Water from a reverse osmosis watermaker should not need additional treatment, unless it is stored for while. Exposure to air or the container could allow microbes to contaminate the water. Tap water in the US is already treated with chlorine. If you are concerned about microbes in your water, no "filtering" is going to help. Boil the water to kill the microbes or use chlorine. Eight to 16 drops per gallon of houshold bleach will work. There are other bleach products you can use that FDA approved for human consumption. 

There are many studies that prove the effacacy of chlorine as a sterlizing agent in water. It has also proven to be safe when used in low dosages. On the other hand, just a few microbes can kill you, and do kill thousands of people every day.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Agree a few microbes can kill you but unless you are getting your water from contaminated sources in the US not much of a concern. Infectious diarrhea remains a leading cause of childhood death worldwide but fairly rare here. Well water with clean pipes safe on land. Marina water should be looked at for source and plumbing but unusual to be a problem in US. Would be not as concerned especially if your water is used as sitting water more of a concern. You have billions upon billions of microbes on you and in you as you read this post including many potential pathogens. Still, proper handling of potable water is an issue of all of us on or off the boat. If your water sits by all means add bleach.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

knothead said:


> Water Filter FAQ - Questions About Berkey Water Filters


I think what Knothead is trying to say here is yep, this one.


----------

